# 2014 thread check in



## shroonmagnet

Its close ladies and gents keep us up to date who's finding what and where.I can't wait to get out there.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wizardscycle

I'm getting into shape I've been practiceing climing over the neighbours fence where the big rottweiler is
my times are getting better. I only lost two pairs of pants today..
:wink: 
good luck all


----------



## river rat 70

I have been watching videos on youtube freshening up on tree bark identification. I have all my locations written down. Signs of when to hit the woods, and a lot of motivation!!! Just need a good spring time warm up. Good luck to all.


----------



## shroomcrafter

@ river rat 70, Great idea there. I've posted three videos on dead elm tree identification: How to Identify Dead Elms, Go for the Gold - 14 Lbs., and Good Job, God - 9 Lbs. All under the handle "creatorwise" Be sure and check them out. There are lots of great videos there. I like this Neralich guy from Missouri's videos. He slaughtered them last year.


----------



## morelsxs

Wizardcycle--toooo funny. Great pic in my head. Best of luck.


----------



## shroonmagnet

Found a few small tiny ones today in Johnson county pics r in Facebook at Indiana Morel Hunting another week it will be on.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hickory chick magnet

I heard some were found just S/W of Indy..,not too much longer for NW Indiana 3-7 days if the warm air holds and we get some rain...I hear its suppose to get a l'ill chilly the first part of next week however


----------



## popnfish

temps always fluctuate this time of year.
I can remember hunting with gloves on.


----------



## playindead

Man, I am so ready to start finding some this year! I just don't look forward to getting ticks on my man junk.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Playingdead,Try wearing clothing when you are looking for shrooms. Duh!


----------



## garden

LMBO............ Good one Morelas mustshroom.


----------



## poppyrooms

Looking forward to hitting the woods, but will have to delay a bit due to the imminent arrival of a new granddaughter expected sometime this evening. I expect it will still be a couple of days before they pop up in the Indy regions, however, especially since they are forecasting snow in the next few days.


----------



## nene1972

Was in McCormick Creek State Park outside of Bloomington today. Didn't find anything. The conditions are very close. A few more days I think they will be popping in Southern Indiana. Lets hope the frost doesn't hurt them.


----------



## wizardscycle

well I just finished spreading out a big azz tarp over my back yard honey hole
not one to take chances on the weather when it comes to my morels.
down to 28 tonite


----------



## hickory chick magnet

I hear ya, not sure where u r located but they are yet to pop up here in northern IN I'm hoping that the relatively warm soil temps and last years leaf liter will keep 'em healthy and protected until things warm up again wed.


----------



## wizardscycle

ground temps in the open areas are at 40, ground temps under my 
big azz tarp are at 46 :-D


----------



## shroomwhisperor307

I hear ticks are already terrible this year!! ugh!!! its so wet hear, i am hoping these 60-70 degree dry days help dry some of the water up soon or we may not have a great year! Im in Elkhart county. Nappanee area. Just moved here a year ago from syracuse indiana area, love it here,,,just have to find a place to hunt now! I learned from an old timer last year, that they grow around white sycamores too! had no idea, but found a few of the biggest Yellows ive ever seen. Happy hunting, and pls post when you start seein em pop!!!


----------



## shroonmagnet

Were in the blacks here in Johnson County.Weird late season.Rain coming soon I hope.Good luck ladies and gents.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fanger

Went out today on the north side of Indy....nothing


----------



## indy_nebo

Same here Fanger. Soil is looking pretty darn dry, I hope the rain forecasted for next week doesn't balk. Yo shroon, what u finding blacks around? Been checkin poplars on south facing hills all over Marion Co and not jack all week.


----------



## shroonmagnet

Shag bark hickory with a few ash around.South slopes.Its weird this one hill is the only one so far.No greys yet for me this year is nuts.Next week I feel it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

